# Complete newbie!!



## Jax73 (Mar 30, 2011)

All help greatly appreciated!

Firstly, anyone know where we can get to read an official list regarding skilled migrants? 

Secondly, how does the application work, do you have a lead applicant?

Anything else you might think useful to start us off...post away! x


----------



## soozyq (Jan 25, 2010)

Jax73 said:


> All help greatly appreciated!
> 
> Firstly, anyone know where we can get to read an official list regarding skilled migrants?
> 
> ...


Try out the CIC website. You should find all you need to apply there. 
Immigrating to Canada


----------



## Jax73 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thats great soozyQ, have had a nosey......many thanks. 

Do i have to meet the same criteria with regards to being a Skilled migrant, if my partner is making the application?

He would appear to def meet the criteria up to press.

Who can help with all these little bits, anyone official that can offer me advice and info?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Jax73 said:


> All help greatly appreciated!
> 
> Firstly, anyone know where we can get to read an official list regarding skilled migrants?  http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/index.asp
> 
> ...


If,after searching the CIC website, you have questions then ask away.


----------

